# Anubias nana?



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Nobody huh?


----------



## danellis1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

go to dustins fish tanks .com 
he has a video on a 125 anubias only tank


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

one of dustin's friends(forget name) he did a vid of that guys tank, had a lot of anubias varieties . It got me addicted and wanting to try to get a lot of them.. until the disease commonly known as rhizome rot killed over half of my collection. Sadly i didn't take a photo of my tank when it was pure anubias as the disease spread had already started...

Not my tanks:
tiny cube (about 1g) with nana and nana petite
[click]

Another with nana and nana petite (fluval tank not sure which size)
[click]

Don't know which variety(s) of anubias this tank has.. loks to be the larger ones though (think i see regular barterie and hastifolia in there as well as nana on the bottom and right side)
[click]

mix anubias:"coffefolia,petite,"nana" gold,yellow heart,gracillis and heterophyllia."
[click]

I think this is all nana or all barterie (owner did not specify) also tiny bit of moss and.. that one i can never spell right.. kinda looks like a compact seaweed.. starts with a "s"
[click] [click]

Nana, petite, and moss, small tank
[click]

I'm sure if you did some google searches you could find more


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

Not just Anubias, but at least 30-40 of them I'm this tank - ranging from nana, petite, broad.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

That looks pretty good.


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

It's not just nana but here, nana center on the log.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Check this one out...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=569050


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Tyrone said:


> Check this one out...
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=569050


That one is pretty neat.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Neatfish said:


> That one is pretty neat.


Yeah, I like it a lot. I'm actually setting up a small nano similar to this, but with stones in the hardscape. I'll post it up soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

